# First bochet



## welly2 (3/12/16)

Cooked up my recently sourced local honey from a beek up near Ryde. Got two varieties but for the bochet I'm using the darker honey.

All the honey I tried were amazing, the lighter one I bought was less sweet, and very light on the palate, delicious though and quite fragrant. The darker one I used in this recipe was all molasses, golden syrup, raisins and so on. Boiled it for half an hour and decided to stop where I was.

Used 2.1kg honey, fermenting with Mangrove Jacks M05 yeast or will be when the honey water chills enough to pitch it. I think it's going to taste amazing but I'll let you know in about 3 months time!

Photos in order:

1. Before heating/boiling
2. As it got up to the boil
3. 10, 15, 20 and 30 minutes boil tests 
4. At 30 minutes when I decided to turn off the heat.


----------



## welly2 (3/12/16)

Yeast pitched and the greedy bastards are already filling their boots on the sugars.


----------



## DUANNE (3/12/16)

im curious on doing a bochet but with the price of honey ive never been game to try it. would love to hear how it turns out.


----------



## welly2 (3/12/16)

BEERHOG said:


> im curious on doing a bochet but with the price of honey ive never been game to try it. would love to hear how it turns out.


I'll tell you in 3 - 6 months! (probably closer to 3 months if my lack of patience gets the better of me)


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

I haven't done one, yet, but the couple I've had have been extraordinary. Looking forward to hearing!


----------



## boonchu (4/12/16)

I think they are one of my favorites and also our best seller. 
As soon as people try it its like wow a lighter more palatable muscat or port


----------



## boonchu (4/12/16)

One of ours on the boil


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

That is a vision of beauty.


----------



## welly2 (4/12/16)

boonchu said:


> One of ours on the boil


It looks like an orange, delicious, tasty brain.

Braaaains.


----------



## Ronwales (27/10/18)

welly2 said:


> Cooked up my recently sourced local honey from a beek up near Ryde. Got two varieties but for the bochet I'm using the darker honey.
> 
> All the honey I tried were amazing, the lighter one I bought was less sweet, and very light on the palate, delicious though and quite fragrant. The darker one I used in this recipe was all molasses, golden syrup, raisins and so on. Boiled it for half an hour and decided to stop where I was.
> 
> ...


How did this turn out? I'm thinking of making one , once my mead is finished. Cheers


----------

